# Felt Z5 - 2012 vs 2013 Purchase Decision Help



## sycler

Hi, this is my first foray into Road Biking. I have pretty much settled on a Z5 2012 model but looking at Felt's 2013 line-up the price of a 2013 Z4 seems equivalent to 2012 Z5. Is Felt remarketing Z5 as Z4 from 2013? There is very little price difference between a 2012 (closeout) and the 2013 Z5. Do both models have identical components? Is there any benefit in buying 2012 over 2013? I thought My LBS is giving a fairly good deal on 2012 closeouts but was surprised to find "lower" prices on 2013 models.


----------



## jmorgan

The 2013 is said to be 25% stiffer, uses BB30 bottom bracket, bladed fork, and has internal cable routing. It has 3 generations of improvement in it (from what felt has learned from the F series). I would get a 2013 unless the 2012 was a bit cheaper but it does not sound like they are discounting them much for you. The 2012 has a little better components but you could always change them out later. The 2013 frame is much better. If you want the 2013 frame with better components get the Z4 or upgrade the Z5 later. 

In terms of components:
2012 Z6 ~= 2013 Z5
2012 Z5 ~= 2013 Z4

Felts Z series commercial featuring SuperDave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN1sWVHEoz4


----------



## Superdave3T

sycler said:


> Hi, this is my first foray into Road Biking. I have pretty much settled on a Z5 2012 model but looking at Felt's 2013 line-up the price of a 2013 Z4 seems equivalent to 2012 Z5. Is Felt remarketing Z5 as Z4 from 2013? There is very little price difference between a 2012 (closeout) and the 2013 Z5. Do both models have identical components? Is there any benefit in buying 2012 over 2013? I thought My LBS is giving a fairly good deal on 2012 closeouts but was surprised to find "lower" prices on 2013 models.


2013.

Long after the components are worn out or out-of-date you'll have an incredible frame from which you can upgrade. The '13 version is Di2 compatible and offers a ride so much better than previous versions you're really getting 5 model years' worth of advancement on the Z-series from 2012 to 2013. I'm not just being a sleazy used car salesmen here. If you said F5, I would have said buy 2012 if there is a significant savings to be had. For the Z; go with '13.

-SD


----------



## CBS78

I can't speak for the '12. I have a '13 Z5 and have 300 miles on it. It is a great bike that performs great yet still has a comfy ride. I believe with the updates for '13 this would be a rare instance where the new model year has a large advantage.


----------



## sycler

With such an overwhelming feedback it is clear I don't have to rush into getting a 2012 Z5 esp since he is offering it practically for the same price as a 2013 Z4 (2012 Z5 $1950 vs 2013 MSRP $2069). Will wait for my LBS to stock 2013 Z4. Thanks everyone and especially SuperDave for your candid, unbiased feedback!


----------



## StottieCake

sycler said:


> With such an overwhelming feedback it is clear I don't have to rush into getting a 2012 Z5 esp since he is offering it practically for the same price as a 2013 Z4 (2012 Z5 $1950 vs 2013 MSRP $2069). Will wait for my LBS to stock 2013 Z4. Thanks everyone and especially SuperDave for your candid, unbiased feedback!


If you are on the East Coast you could wait a long time for your LBS to stock the 2013 models they seem to wait until Spring to restock. Although the 2013 bikes are all new the geometry has not changed. I tested a 2011 z85 then had my LBS order the 2013. It arrived in less than a week. I envy you getting a Z5 but I really like the z85. I just completed my 1st century yesterday.

Robin


----------



## chudak

sycler said:


> Hi, this is my first foray into Road Biking. I have pretty much settled on a Z5 2012 model but looking at Felt's 2013 line-up the price of a 2013 Z4 seems equivalent to 2012 Z5. Is Felt remarketing Z5 as Z4 from 2013? There is very little price difference between a 2012 (closeout) and the 2013 Z5. Do both models have identical components? Is there any benefit in buying 2012 over 2013? I thought My LBS is giving a fairly good deal on 2012 closeouts but was surprised to find "lower" prices on 2013 models.


The 2013 Z4 basically is the new 2012 Z5. It is the Z series carbon frame with 105 components. I wasn't a big fan of the switch to BB30 and the FSA versus 105 cranks and the Tektro calipers versus the 105 calipers.

I was originally planning on getting the 2012 Z5 but they couldn't find one in my size so I got the 2013 Z4. My LBS gave me a good price so it was a no brainer. It's a great bike.


----------



## sycler

@Chudak, any reason you are not a "big fan" of BB30 and FSA ? I was under the impression LBS don't usually drop the price off the MSRP for newer models, typically what % would they be willing to take off? I certainly am not asking for the pricing details in your case but am trying to understand the general range to base my negotiation on.


----------



## sycler

@StottieCake, congrats on your Z85 and century !


----------



## chudak

sycler said:


> @Chudak, *any reason you are not a "big fan" of BB30 and FSA ?* I was under the impression LBS don't usually drop the price off the MSRP for newer models, typically what % would they be willing to take off? I certainly am not asking for the pricing details in your case but am trying to understand the general range to base my negotiation on.


I've read numerous stories here and elsewhere about people having problems with BB30 installations (clicking, loose bearings, etc).

In fact, I had two problems with my Z4 right out of the store both related to the BB30: clicking coming from my BB and loose bearings. The mechanic went to remove the BB and the 'press fit' bearings simply fell right out. He had to loctite them in place when he put everything back together. The wave washer also wasn't compressed enough and was allowing play in the axle causing clicking during pedaling.

It seems to me that the touted BB30 standard is anything but...because it appears that virtually no manufacturer, including Cannondale who invented it, can produce a consistent BB30 product. 

Not to mention that the FSA gossamer BB30 crankset (obviously an older version) was recently recalled:

FSA Cranks Recalled

Don't get me wrong, I love this bike but I would have preferred the old configuration.


----------



## sycler

Thanks chudak for the detailed explanation!


----------



## mrkartoom

This thread answers the exact question I came up with today after visiting the local Felt shop. They have plenty of 2012 Zs hanging in the shop and no 2013s. I've been leaning toward a 2013 Z4 and just learned it is closest in spec to the 2012 Z5, but listing for a couple hundred+$$ less. I knew Felt had to cut something to get the price drop, so I started comparing all the components. Being new to the sport I was going to ask the same thing . . .is it better to jump on a 2012 Z5 because of any better hardware or wait for the 2013 Z4. Sounds like the frame is the main consideration and the new Z4 is the way to go.

I just had foot surgery and won't be testing anything for likely another week or two, but the LBS person suggested when I do that I also check out an F model and don't assume the "more comfortable" reputation of the Zs will apply to me. This is consistent with advice I've read on here and plan to test ride an F as well. In the meantime, are there any similar issues to consider between with F-series from 2012 to 2013 (as there is with the Zs)?


----------



## jmorgan

No the F-series frame did not change other then the better color options , the F series changed some components adding more sram components. I would ride both the F and the Z series also, the F series is not that bad.


----------



## Johnny Bravo

i would recommend you to test the F ONLY if the size is one step bigger than your usual.
if you would use a 54 Z series, then try a 56 F series.
you will find the HT and eTT have similar sizes if you do this way.


----------

